# South Dakota Snows?



## dbenson (Feb 18, 2009)

Any snows in mid south dakota yet? 
or when should good numbers be around watertown?


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

I've got our trip planned 20th-28th south of WT. Guessing juvies will paint the sky by then. Adults should be at Sand by then with juvies still coming north out of Nebraska. What's everbody else thinking?


----------



## TrevorB (Dec 21, 2008)

dbenson said:


> Any snows in mid south dakota yet?
> or when should good numbers be around watertown?


Chances are, people aren't going to blurt it out. Your best bet is to hit the road and find out for yourself.

Watch the snow line, forecast, and make an educated guess. They will be throughout SD within the next few weeks.


----------



## GK1 (Oct 20, 2008)

Second and third weeks of March. As always.


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

Where are you at?


----------



## dakotahonker (Feb 18, 2009)

If you go to the snow goose migration pape on the top of the forum it will give you an idea where the snows are. Like I said earlier on that thread...nothing in east central south dakota yet but a few darks. That is from huron to brookings anyway.


----------



## hunter52 (Dec 16, 2005)

.....


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

I have lived in eastern SD for 8 years and hunted snow hard every year. I have posted this about ten times in the last week. Peak migration is the same every year in SD. Second and Thrid week of march for southern and central SD. A few days later for northern SD. So if one comes anywhere between march 8-25 they should be able to find plenty of birds somewhere.


----------



## SoDakShooter (Mar 17, 2008)

I have not seen any birds in Watertown yet.


----------



## Duckmaster15 (Nov 13, 2007)

Hopefully we start seeing them soon!!!!


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

so is anybody seeing aynthing in south daktoa yet since the warm up we are currently having?


----------



## dbenson (Feb 18, 2009)

anyone seeing anything anything in watertown area?


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

we still got snow on the ground in watertown but the early birds showed up around sioux falls and south...i got a bunch of phone calls from friends saying huntable numbers are around down there...next weekend they will be around watertown


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

huntable numbers have showed up; but they are all adult birds on the very lead edge of the first good push. things will be interesting with the weather for the next 6 days.


----------



## blklabs2 (Mar 2, 2008)

Lake preston right now!!!!


----------



## dbenson (Feb 18, 2009)

huntable numbers in watertown?


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

dbenson said:


> huntable numbers in watertown?


nope 150 miles south/south west/ south east.


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

Heard there were quit a bit of them down in the southern part of the state. They need to hurry up and get up north here ha


----------



## dbenson (Feb 18, 2009)

any new info about watertown area?


----------



## Duckmaster15 (Nov 13, 2007)

check the Migration forum


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

there is snow in every corn feild from watertown north. Snow geese aren't much further south. Tons in southern SD


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

THere are also quit a bit of snows in the northern part of the state as well!!! Went out and cut em yesterday :sniper:


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

dbenson said:


> any new info about watertown area?


Honestly man, read what others are saying. If the birds were in watertown somebody would probably say something. If you know snow geese you know that if you want to shoot birds, you have to go where the birds are. Posting the same thing over and over is annoying.


----------

